# GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!



## lpoony (21. April 2018)

*GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Hallo liebe Community,
als ich meinen PC heute morgen gestartet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass alle Gehäuselüfter sich nicht mehr drehen, egal wie ich den Regler am Deluxe SH891 MidiTower einstelle. Habe bereits alle Pins nochmal neu eingesteckt, allerdings hat das nicht geholfen. Die Lüfter sind nicht direkt ans Motherboard angeschlossen, sondern an einen kleinen Chip an der Front des Computers. Außerdem hat Fanspeed einen "Bad Winbond" Fehler ausgegeben. 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Trash123 (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Du hast dir ja quasi die Frage schon selbst beantwortet. Schließe mal einen Lüfter probeweise ans MB an. Wenn er geht wird wohl die Steuerung deines Gehäuses einen Defekt haben.


----------



## lpoony (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Habe leider keine passenden Pins am Motherboard, weißt du wie man diese Steuerung tauschen kann, oder kannst du mir eine Alternative Steuerungsart empfehlen?


----------



## lpoony (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

gerade das gefunden, sieht nicht gut aus..: 
Leider war es nicht möglich, diese Werte zu überprüfen - angeschlossen an eine Lüftersteuerung oder direkt auf dem Mainboard liefen versagten die Lüfter völlig ihren Dienst. Da der Hersteller uns zu diesem Sachverhalt leider keine aussagekräftigen Informationen zur Verfügung stellen konnte, haben wir die Lüfter selbst unter die Lupe genommen. Wer aufmerksam den linken (Delux) und den rechten (beliebiger anderer Hersteller) Stecker beziehungsweise die daran angeschlossenen Adern der Kabel betrachtet, findet den Fehler sofort:

Die rote und schwarze Ader (+/-) wurden bei allen Lüftersteckern vertauscht - somit ist ohne Bastelarbeit weder der Einsatz eines Austauschlüfters an der integrierten Lüftersteuerung des SH891 möglich, noch das Verwenden der Lüfter an einer anderen Lüftersteuerung oder gar dem Mainboard (um den Anwender von derlei Versuchen abzuhalten, wurden die Lüfterkabel vermutlich bewusst sehr kurz bemessen). Nach einem versuchsweisen Tausch konnten wir die Lüfter zwar an einer anderen Lüftersteuerung über die Spannungsversorgung betreiben und regeln, nicht jedoch die Drehzahl auslesen, wie es über das gelbe Kabel (Tachosignal) zu vermuten gewesen wäre, was den Verdacht nahelegt, dass hierüber die gesonderte Spannungsversorgung der Lüfter-LEDs verläuft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*



lpoony schrieb:


> Habe leider keine passenden Pins am Motherboard


Doch, für den CPU Kühlerlüfter.

Mach doch bitte mal ein Foto vom Innenraum das Rechners.
Das Board hat ganz sicher einen weiteren Lüfteranschluss.

Vermutlich hilft ein "Splitter" [1], der Strom direkt vom Netzteil
holt und das PWM Signal vom Board. Dann braucht man nur
noch 4-PIN PWM Lüfter und keine 3-PIN spannungsgeregelten.

Alternativ kann man die Lüfter fest mit 5,7 oder 12V ansteuern [2] 

Links:
[1] Akasa AK-CB002 PWM Splitter Smart Fan Cable Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
[2] Phobya adapter 4Pin Molex to 3Pin 5V/7V/12V 10cm - black Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lpoony (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Die 3Pin Lüfter funktionieren nicht am CpuPin, hab das gerade probiert. Dann werde ich wohl eine Lüftersteuerung für 5,7 volt kaufen müssen.


----------



## lpoony (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Hast du zufällig ein 4Pin Molex Adapterkabel, dass 4mal auf 5 bzw 7 Volt splittet im Blick?


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Einfach so ein Adapter mit verwenden und entweder am 5 oder 7v anschließen.
Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Gibt es auch als 4-Pin PWM.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Wie heißt das Motherboard?

Der PC könnte mal eine gründliche Reinigung vertragen.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Mach mal ein vernünftiges bild vom innenraum mit vernünftiger beleuchtung...
Etwas entstauben könnte auch nicht schaden.

Welches mainboard hast du den?


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers verkehrt herum drauf ist. Der saugt und bläst nicht nach unten durch die Kühlrippen.
Der Lüfter versucht die Wärme der Lamellen einzusaugen und bläst das ganze in das Gehäuse nach oben hin. Die Kühlleistung ist aber effizienter wenn durch die Lamellen geblasen wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist auch aufgefallen das der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers verkehrt herum drauf ist. Der saugt und bläst nicht nach unten durch die Kühlrippen.


Meiner Meinung nach sitzt der Lüfter richtig auf dem Kühlkörper.
Die Stege sind unten und ein Lüfter bläst immer in Richtung der Stege.

Ansonsten müßte man auch die Rotormitte scharf erkennen können und der dreht sich wohl.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Stimmt hast recht, habe ich nicht richtig gesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*



lpoony schrieb:


> Die 3Pin Lüfter funktionieren nicht am CpuPin, hab das gerade probiert.


Dann sind die Lüfter kaputt


----------



## lpoony (24. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

medion ms 7848


----------



## lpoony (24. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

hm schade..


----------



## lpoony (24. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*



lpoony schrieb:


> gerade das gefunden, sieht nicht gut aus..:
> Leider war es nicht möglich, diese Werte zu überprüfen - angeschlossen an eine Lüftersteuerung oder direkt auf dem Mainboard liefen versagten die Lüfter völlig ihren Dienst. Da der Hersteller uns zu diesem Sachverhalt leider keine aussagekräftigen Informationen zur Verfügung stellen konnte, haben wir die Lüfter selbst unter die Lupe genommen. Wer aufmerksam den linken (Delux) und den rechten (beliebiger anderer Hersteller) Stecker beziehungsweise die daran angeschlossenen Adern der Kabel betrachtet, findet den Fehler sofort:
> 
> Die rote und schwarze Ader (+/-) wurden bei allen Lüftersteckern vertauscht - somit ist ohne Bastelarbeit weder der Einsatz eines Austauschlüfters an der integrierten Lüftersteuerung des SH891 möglich, noch das Verwenden der Lüfter an einer anderen Lüftersteuerung oder gar dem Mainboard (um den Anwender von derlei Versuchen abzuhalten, wurden die Lüfterkabel vermutlich bewusst sehr kurz bemessen). Nach einem versuchsweisen Tausch konnten wir die Lüfter zwar an einer anderen Lüftersteuerung über die Spannungsversorgung betreiben und regeln, nicht jedoch die Drehzahl auslesen, wie es über das gelbe Kabel (Tachosignal) zu vermuten gewesen wäre, was den Verdacht nahelegt, dass hierüber die gesonderte Spannungsversorgung der Lüfter-LEDs verläuft.



habe nun einen molex auf 3 pin adapter, funktioniert damit auch nicht, ich denke es könnte daran liegen...


----------



## lpoony (24. April 2018)

*AW: GehäuseLüfter drehen sich nicht mehr!*

Nach etwas herumgebastle habe ich die roten und schwarzen drähte vertauscht, nun funktioniert alles, danke für die vielen Antworten!


----------

